# What`s your mileage target for 2019?



## Ilovehills (22 Dec 2018)

As the title. I would love to get to 10,000 miles next year, and have tried a few times now. This year was on target until June 21 when some blind tw*t threw me over the bonnet of his car, it all went to pants after that.

2019 will be take 2 for me....I hope

What`s your aim?


----------



## DCLane (22 Dec 2018)

Having had to spend time recovering from my operation during 2018 I'm way off my target.

However, I'm going to set 7500 again for 2019.


----------



## Ilovehills (22 Dec 2018)

DCLane said:


> Having had to spend time recovering during 2018 I'm way off my target.
> 
> However, I'm going to set 7500 again for 2019.


Nice, good luck


----------



## vickster (22 Dec 2018)

As much as I can manage after recovering from my upcoming knee surgery. Let’s say 2500


----------



## derrick (23 Dec 2018)

I will be happy getting 7000 miles again.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Dec 2018)

I’ve managed 1,628 km so far this year so will try for 2,000 km for next.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Dec 2018)

My target for 2018 was 7500 miles which I thought was easily achievable. I regularly ride 180+ miles per week. What I failed to factor in was holidays, poor weather etc. and quickly slipped off the pace. I'm on 5957 and will be putting in a ride to hit 6000!

Climbing target was 25000 and I'm currently on 298,129 and will make sure I get 300,000 by December 31st.

Targets for 2019

Miles: 7500
Feet: 350,000


----------



## rivers (23 Dec 2018)

5000. I hit just over 4800 this year and I leave for the states tomorrow so 5000 won't happen this year:-(


----------



## screenman (23 Dec 2018)

It is possible I have swam further in the last 6 months than I have cycled.


----------



## bluenotebob (23 Dec 2018)

I'd set a low target of 4000km in 2018 and had already cycled 3500 by the end of June. I'd thought that I'd get to 7000km for the year, only for everything to go pear-shaped. Psychological problems, intense heat - then simply losing the mojo. I look like finishing 2018 on around 4600km. So … I've set a target of 5000km for 2019, hoping I'll do a lot more than that … but who knows? I'm beginning to think that how far I cycle has very little to do with me - and a lot to do with circumstances that I simply can't control.


----------



## Will Spin (23 Dec 2018)

I'll just get to 7,000 miles this year. I'd try for more next year but holidays may prevent that. I've cycled further than I've driven.


----------



## Ivo (23 Dec 2018)

My target is about 12.000km (which is abt. 7500 miles). Managed this for the last couple of years, yesterday I passed this mark while out on a ride to a neighbouring town.


----------



## tallliman (23 Dec 2018)

Not sure, I've lost 5 months of this year to illness and injury. Might try for 5,200 miles, 100/week.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Dec 2018)

I never set a target. For me the miles don''t matter. I measure my success in the pleasure and enjoyment i get. So i am aiming for even more smiles in 2019. Happy cycling folks.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Dec 2018)

10,000 miles.
As I mentioned in another thread, this year is the first in 11 that I didn't manage to reach it. A couple of hundred miles off. Will be back on it next year.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Dec 2018)

I'm desperately trying not to set a mileage target for next year, threads like this don't help


----------



## DCBassman (23 Dec 2018)

If I'm lucky, I'll get to 500 miles. 1000km if I really go for it. Having a new shoulder is going to compromise whatever I aim at, so it will be go-for-it-and-see-what-happens...


----------



## simon the viking (23 Dec 2018)

Id like to do 5000 miles so roughly a hundred a week (with a couple of spare weeks to catch up any defecit) but anything over 3300 my best ever year will be good.


----------



## Vantage (23 Dec 2018)

If I can find a never ending hill that goes down and a never ending tailwind and no traffic whatsoever, then 20,000 miles is easily doable.


----------



## tallliman (23 Dec 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm desperately trying not to set a mileage target for next year, threads like this don't help



We could always set you a 1,000 square max 2019 cluster target instead.....


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (23 Dec 2018)

I'll be happy if I manage 50 miles a week over the coming year, as it will be more than I've done this year. I'm not going to set a hard target though as I take the view that bike riding should be done for pleasure, not grinding out miles you don't feel like riding just to hit a specific number. A successful 2019 would be getting fitter than now, weighing a few pounds less, and not having any crashes whilst doing it.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Dec 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> A successful 2019 would be getting fitter than now, weighing a few pounds less, and not having any crashes whilst doing it.



Me too!


----------



## C R (23 Dec 2018)

I am hoping to reach 2000 miles. Also aim to do the half metric century a month challenge, and as a silly challenge, get my imperial Eddington number to above thirty.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Dec 2018)

Absolutely no target for me next year having been out this morning and got soaked chasing down this year's target of 12000 just because I set a target 




Ok 10000 miles for next year


----------



## mudsticks (23 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I never set a target. For me the miles don''t matter. I measure my success in the pleasure and enjoyment i get. So i am aiming for even more smiles in 2019. Happy cycling folks.



Same same - what are we doing to ourselves - when even our leisure time becomes stats based??

i want to do lots of cycling in fabulous places, but a mileage target might mean i didn't stop to look at a view, chat with a farmer, or sample the local buns .

Plus i don't have a bike computer thingy - which i can see the point of in a way - knowing its five miles before your left turn, and timing the land speed of a swaledale, -all interesting stuff - but otherwise??

I think ill leave my recreation uncompetitive - even with myself - happy hippy seasonal cyclisme all


----------



## byegad (23 Dec 2018)

After a really bad chest infection in 2017, I spent 2018 regaining fitness to walk and do everyday things. My 2018 mileage is about 100 miles, so I'd be very happy to put a 0 on that in 2019.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Dec 2018)

tallliman said:


> We could always set you a 1,000 square max 2019 cluster target instead.....



Erm, let me think about that for a second...........

No


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Dec 2018)

[QUOTE 5478566, member: 9609"]2018 was to get through the bering straits, got through that month ago and now past the Aleutians into the northern pacific
I would like to get down to New Zealand in 2019 but that is another 6000+ miles and I don't know if I have it in me.
might have a big long rest when I hit Honolulu in a few months time then may be island hop in the southern seas - NZ may have to wait till 2020
View attachment 443558

the green and red show the months[/QUOTE]

Are you plotting that yourself or does a web page it for you?


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Dec 2018)

To actually get back into regular cycling now I'm back on two wheels again and beat last years pathetic total on the recumbent.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Dec 2018)

My target for 2018 was to do more than I have in any other year, then as the year wound on it looked like I could do 1000 offroad miles, which would be more than any other year, I'm 35 miles short then last weekend, I have a weak left hip from a motorcycle accident 40+ years ago it seemed to pop out or twist to an angle it shouldn't it was very painful & a week later it's still not right, with only 8 days to go I'm not going to push for the 1K. Maybe that will make it easier next year.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (23 Dec 2018)

Usual year of commuting will get my 6000.

Next year is my 10 Year anniversary of commuting by bike to and from work, most people back then thought it would only last 10 days!

So that’s 60000 miles for the last 9 years, still one of the best things I have done, saved me a fortune and extended my life I am
Sure


----------



## gavroche (23 Dec 2018)

It will be what it is and no more.


----------



## Globalti (23 Dec 2018)

I would never set a target, that would turn cycling into a chore like trying to make babies when she says "tonight's a good night". 

Just like @welsh dragon I measure cycling success by the quality of my rides not the quantity. If I've enjoyed the route, had an adventure, overcome the odds and any negative feelings and got home bursting with endorphins, it's been a good ride. 

But as with any others presently battling injury, a mile would be a thrill right now.


----------



## Alan O (23 Dec 2018)

My target will be a modest 2,019 miles, one more than my 2018 target (I'm currently at 2,225 miles this year, with hopefully a couple more rides before the year is out).


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Dec 2018)

I'd like to think I won't set one, but it's unlikely. This years 7300 mile target passed last month, and I'm aiming for 8000 by the end of the year, so like others I'm riding in rubbish weather just to do that. TBH it seems to take some of the fun away, but does get me out. More rides to the coast for 2019 I think.


----------



## BudgieBike (23 Dec 2018)

Had a summer off as redundancy so exceeded target of 3,500 so far Total distance 5,199 km with a couple of rides in diary. Total elevation 40,284 m. 
Next year road bike 3,500 and mountain 1,000


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Dec 2018)

I do not set mileage targets. I tend to organise my year around big events / rides I would like to do and then plan the rest of the year around those. Most of my rides are not recorded other than in my memory.


----------



## mgs315 (23 Dec 2018)

This year was my first ever target at 3000mi. I achieved it yesterday.

Next year I intend to commute more and got a load of sportives lined up so 4K it is.


----------



## pjd57 (24 Dec 2018)

Not to fall off is my main target.


----------



## mustang1 (25 Dec 2018)

Same as 2018 (around 4000 miles) but more climbing and great proportion of fun miles compared to commuting miles (bike commuting is still great but there is the office at the end of it).


----------



## nickyboy (25 Dec 2018)

The miles I do are inversely proportional to how busy my business is

So, in a strange way, I'm hoping for a low number for 2019


----------



## buzzy-beans (25 Dec 2018)

I started 2018 with good intentions as well as the worst flu I had experienced in my life which laid me low until the end of February, then still with good long distance cycling intentions, I caught the heaviest deep chest cold which in turn progressed to bronchial pneumonia, which then saw me becoming a late onset cough induced asthma sufferer with more pills and potions than I thought was possible to force down a throat on a daily basis!
In the end I only went out on my beloved Shorter on 5 occasions, so I spent far more time polishing and tinkering than I did riding!!

My intentions for 2019 are to ride as much as I possibly can which I doubt will be all that often, but here's hoping.

Happy Christmas one and all


----------



## sleuthey (25 Dec 2018)

1872.

And no I'm not just plucking figures out the air


----------



## Always Cross (25 Dec 2018)

I think i’m Going to give up on overall distance targets I start to get a bit down if I don’t achieve my aim. So i’m just going to ride around and enjoy it. I have 5 bikes and each bike has an Edington number, also an overall Edington number so I will try to increase them if it happens all well and good if they don’t who cares. One phrases comes to mind more smiles instead of miles


----------



## pjd57 (25 Dec 2018)

sleuthey said:


> 1872.
> 
> And no I'm not just plucking figures out the air


Are you sure it's not 1873 ?


----------



## JohnMartin (25 Dec 2018)

Would like to hit 5000 if I can manage it.


----------



## sleuthey (25 Dec 2018)

pjd57 said:


> View attachment 443867
> 
> Are you sure it's not 1873 ?



It may well be if Sustrans close the Bath-Bristol Railway Path again for maintenance causing me a detour.


----------



## HLaB (25 Dec 2018)

My target gets harder every year and my ideal would be that it is so I cannot reach it at all; my target it the annual average cycling distance (I may not reach it until 2 days this year)


----------



## tallliman (25 Dec 2018)

HLaB said:


> My target gets harder every year and my ideal would be that it is so I cannot reach it at all; my target it the annual average cycling distance (I may not reach it until 2 days this year)



2 days? Slacker!


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Dec 2018)

8000km for next year. 

I set it at 8000km for this year but am at 7753km at the moment. I wont make 8000km but am not bothered about it.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Dec 2018)

No real target - I've simply set myself a 5ok figure for the Lunacy Challenge and I'll see how I get on.

I used to get really motivated by targets but as I've got older I've noticed that I get very demotivated if I miss them, thus rendering them counter productive.


----------



## pjd57 (25 Feb 2019)

Didn't set any targets for the year, but due to the good weather ( well partly ) I got past 1000 miles so far.


----------



## challe (26 Feb 2019)

Trying 9000km. Lasta year 8000.


----------



## buzzy-beans (26 Feb 2019)

If my lungs and heart allow it, my target for 2019 is to get my leg over the cross-bar after far too long out of the saddle


----------



## straas (26 Feb 2019)

My loose aim is 5000km.

I'm attempting to ride further than the previous month until July at least - I've got a graph going with month by month distances from 2017 till now and a little graphical output.

Wouldn't mind a couple of centuries and will aim to better my furthest ride (currently 179km)

Not too bothered if things go astray.


----------



## Thomson (26 Feb 2019)

Cycle to work 99% off the time and get out more than last year in the summer. As long as I continue to enjoy it :-)


----------



## booze and cake (26 Feb 2019)

Its been a really mild winter here in London. I've had no snow where I live, unlike this time last year when I lost a week of cycling due to the 'beast from the east'. I've been out in shorts and shirt sleeves all week and may have developed a slight tan by the weekend, I have to remind myself its still February. As a result of the mild weather I've managed nearly 1500 miles so far this year, so if the weather gods behave for the rest of the year, I might make 10,000 miles for the year. But really my only target is to cycle more than I drive, which I have done for the last 3 years.


----------



## derrick (26 Feb 2019)

If i can reach 7000 miles again this year i will be happy, Just under 1000 miles done already, So just over 6000 miles to go.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Feb 2019)

For the first time in a few years I have decided against a target mileage for 2019 .

Just going to try and get out as often as I can and enjoy the miles .


----------



## Andywinds (28 Feb 2019)

2000, not managed this in any year.


----------



## mattobrien (28 Feb 2019)

Do miles on the turbo count?


----------



## pjd57 (28 Feb 2019)

mattobrien said:


> Do miles on the turbo count?


No.
It's not really cycling.
E bike miles don't count either.

Goodnight.


----------



## mattobrien (1 Mar 2019)

pjd57 said:


> No.
> It's not really cycling.
> E bike miles don't count either.
> 
> Goodnight.


Thank you for clarifying the rules. 

In that case I would like to do somewhere between 400-450 hours on a bicycle this year.


----------



## Dark46 (1 Mar 2019)

Having only starting this week, this year getting anywhere near 2016 would be a great result, as the last 2 years went nowhere.


----------



## gazza81 (2 Mar 2019)

Perfetic compered to most of you but started cycling end of jan beginning of feb and said to myself if i do 1000 miles by next jan ill be happy.

As of today im 102 miles in.


----------



## vickster (13 Mar 2019)

I'm at around 350 miles. Weather not helping my cause

I have done a fair few hours on the gym bike as well though


----------



## KneesUp (13 Mar 2019)

vickster said:


> I have done a fair few hours on the gym bike as well though


I'm not sure they count.

<ducks>

EDIT - I've set myself a target of 1,750 miles because that is what I ought to do if I commute every day - so if I miss any days, I have to make them up to keep on target. Would like to do more though.


----------



## mattobrien (13 Mar 2019)

I'm now up to 80 hours and 1,452 'miles', mostly carried out indoors due to weather. I have taken to outdoors when the session and weather allow.


----------



## vickster (13 Mar 2019)

KneesUp said:


> I'm not sure they count.
> 
> <ducks>
> 
> EDIT - I've set myself a target of 1,750 miles because that is what I ought to do if I commute every day - so if I miss any days, I have to make them up to keep on target. Would like to do more though.


I know and I'm not counting them in any mileage target. I'm only really using it on the advice of my physio as I'm rehabbing after knee surgery


----------



## youngoldbloke (13 Mar 2019)

pjd57 said:


> No.
> It's not really cycling.
> *E bike miles don't count either.*
> 
> Goodnight.


Target 3000 miles this year, and 357 up to today. _All_ on an ebike - the miles count for me just as much as miles did on a conventional bike. Maybe more. Lets hope you never find yourself in the position of needing assistance to continue riding.


----------



## Venod (13 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> For the first time in a few years I have decided against a target mileage for 2019 .
> 
> Just going to try and get out as often as I can and enjoy the miles .



This is my approach this year, I have deleted my Strava account to stop comparisons with previous years and other riders.


----------



## KneesUp (13 Mar 2019)

[QUOTE 5566020, member: 9609"]1663 mile as of today - all out doors under my own steam and all on 1980s steel,
target 6131 so currently on a miles per day basis I'm 37.5% ahead of target
if I can keep my current pace up I will make Antarctica passing NZ on 22 september[/QUOTE]
6131 miles, why, that's about 16.797260274 miles per day. (Why such a specific target, if you don't mind me asking?)

EDIT - is it because it's a prime number? Are you doing prime number targets in series - that would be cool (unless the next one is huge, of course!)

EDIT 2 - next prime after 6131 is 6133, so not much of a leap!


----------



## pjd57 (13 Mar 2019)

youngoldbloke said:


> Target 3000 miles this year, and 357 up to today. _All_ on an ebike - the miles count for me just as much as miles did on a conventional bike. Maybe more. Lets hope you never find yourself in the position of needing assistance to continue riding.


Please don't take everything I say on here seriously.

Enjoy your cycling no matter what.


----------



## vickster (13 Mar 2019)

pjd57 said:


> Please don't take everything I say on here seriously.
> 
> Enjoy your cycling no matter what.


Do you do some of your mileage back pedalling? 
Or does that not count either?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Mar 2019)

[QUOTE 5566020, member: 9609"]1663 mile as of today - all out doors under my own steam and all on 1980s steel,
target 6131 so currently on a miles per day basis I'm 37.5% ahead of target
if I can keep my current pace up I will make Antarctica passing NZ on 22 september[/QUOTE]

Wrap up warm for Antarctica. At least you will not have a problem with traffic.


----------



## pjd57 (13 Mar 2019)

vickster said:


> Do you do some of your mileage back pedalling?
> Or does that not count either?


Most of mine are in and around Glasgow , plenty of pot holes, vans , buses and taxis to keep me company.
Plenty of hills as well.


----------



## vickster (13 Mar 2019)

pjd57 said:


> Most of mine are in and around Glasgow , plenty of pot holes, vans , buses and taxis to keep me company.
> Plenty of hills as well.


*whooosh* ...


----------



## Shearwater Missile (14 Mar 2019)

I cycled 3100 miles in 2018, my best year for miles. I decided that I would not set a target for this year. It is more of a case of getting out when I can, weather permitting and other commitments permitting too. This week because of these high winds I hav`nt been out as much as I would have liked. Does it matter ? I`d rather be safe than sorry. The worse thing to do would be to do longer rides to compensate, in my case.
Many years ago when I was a runner and joined a new club I was asked how many miles do I run in a week. I answered about 35-38 certainly no more than 40. A look of surprise was given to me and said that was low considering performances I had been putting for 10ks, 1/2 marathons and 10 milers. To me that mileage was OK, I felt fine with it and did`nt know any better. I foolishly thought that if I upped my mileage that I would get quicker along with speed training and hill training. There were marginal gains once I`d upped the mileage to about 40-50 miles a week but then it plateaued and then I started feeling tired. I trained harder and it became worse. Eventually I knocked the back the mileage to 35 miles a week and I recovered. I vowed that I would not do the same with my cycling. I just love to be out there and if I happen to put in a few less miles one week, what the heck ! Enjoy.


----------



## pjd57 (18 Apr 2019)

Reached 2,000 today.
Pleased with that.


----------



## DCBassman (19 Apr 2019)

Realistically, I have to say that the 500 miles I posted very early in this thread is looking less and less likely. That said, I do hope for a lap of Burrator in a couple of weeks, then take it from there. If all is well, I might still break that 500.


----------



## davidphilips (19 Apr 2019)

Actually cutting down on cycling only cycling 5 days a week max now, Cycled a club run almost every day for months appox 350 miles a week but am down to about 250 now.


----------



## derrick (19 Apr 2019)

1,489.9 miles so far this year, bit behind my target, but have a few long rides lined up in the next couple of months, so should catch up soon.


----------



## jowwy (20 Apr 2019)

pjd57 said:


> E bike miles don't count either.
> 
> Goodnight.


Explain???


----------



## jowwy (20 Apr 2019)

mattobrien said:


> Thank you for clarifying the rules.
> 
> In that case I would like to do somewhere between 400-450 hours on a bicycle this year.


New rules.......

Fixed speed only,
Only steel frames and rims allowed
Tyres must be solid state 
No clip in pedals ( only strap and cage allowed)
Lightweight aero cycling Lycra is not permissible....

Oh shucks we are going back to the 1600s....where bike development doesn’t exist


----------



## jowwy (20 Apr 2019)

Now my target for the year is to get over 3000m on a bike shaped object - hope this doesn’t circumvent the non existent rules of leisure cycling


----------



## cyberknight (20 Apr 2019)

Pretty pish poor tbh
lost a lot of time due to overtime, illlness and the MIL going into hospital twice .


----------



## pjd57 (20 Apr 2019)

jowwy said:


> Explain???


Sarcasm , humour , throwaway remark, internet waffle , take your pick.


----------



## bladderhead (20 Apr 2019)

I have no target mileage. Never did. The amount of time I spent on a bike decreased and now I am hoping to increase it. I just want to get fit. For some reason I prefer a different type of target. I watch the average speed on my speedo. I did 20 miles today and when I got home it was saying 15mph. For the first time in two years. I think it was because I pumped my tyres up.

Maybe jowwy would be satisfied if I rode to Antarctica on a dandy-horse.


----------



## jowwy (21 Apr 2019)

bladderhead said:


> I have no target mileage. Never did. The amount of time I spent on a bike decreased and now I am hoping to increase it. I just want to get fit. For some reason I prefer a different type of target. I watch the average speed on my speedo. I did 20 miles today and when I got home it was saying 15mph. For the first time in two years. I think it was because I pumped my tyres up.
> 
> Maybe jowwy would be satisfied if I rode to Antarctica on a dandy-horse.


Why add me to your post


----------



## 7anceArmstrong (21 Apr 2019)

First post. 

Aiming for 7500, on 2000 ATM so behind schedule, but allowing for summer etc I'd say I'm about bang on.


----------



## nagden (22 Apr 2019)

I would like to think I could manage in excess of 8000 km after a slow start. But my main Target is to be able to Tell the cardiologist to stick his blood pressure pills. Last Time he told me I would need them for Life, but since upping the cycling the blood pressure has fallen dramatically.


----------



## bladderhead (23 Apr 2019)

Lucky nagden. High blood pressure can be cured. Nothing I can do about my COPD.


----------



## bladderhead (23 Apr 2019)

jowwy said:


> Why add me to your post


I thought you were the one that wanted to go back to the 1600s. Before Antarctica was discovered.


----------



## pjd57 (2 Jul 2019)

Passed 3,000 today, and by my counting we are exactly half way through the year ( 182.5 days )


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jul 2019)

Just about covered 2100 miles which is way down on last year but hey ho


----------



## Slow But Determined (2 Jul 2019)

Went past 1900 miles today, have had two months off the bike due to being knocked off so quite pleased. If I hadn't lost the two months would be circa 3000 I expect.
My previous highest total for a year (since Strava who knows prior to recording rides) was 3500.

Retirement and the ensuing lack of time constraints is a wonderful thing!


----------



## Shearwater Missile (7 Sep 2019)

2382 so far this year, that`s 192 miles ahead of last year so feeling pleased. Last three months work out at an average of 23 miles per ride.


----------



## SuperHans123 (8 Sep 2019)

4


----------

